# Wyndham Vouchers are a nightmare...



## elleny76 (May 17, 2017)

Nothing is available.

If Wyndham gives away this vouchers they should grant any week to the owners as they choose.




____________________________________________________________________
*Some resort accomodations are limited to studio and/or 1 bedroom units.
All other incidental expenses are not included and are the responsibility of the member
This Voucher includes up to a 5 Night stay & up to a 2 bedroom Unit* at a CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Vacation Resort


----------



## nicemann (May 17, 2017)

elleny76 said:


> Nothing is available.
> 
> If Wyndham gives away this vouchers they should grant any week to the owners as they choose.
> 
> ...



Something you got for a problem with your stay?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 17, 2017)

If it is the kind that still has a redemption fee, Wyndhams cost is probably $10-$30.  If it is the kind where there is no redemption fee it is for the kind of inventory that RCI rents out for about $199 and wyndham's cost is probably around $75 assuming many won't be able to use the certs anyway.  That is like saying that instead of nabisco giving out coupons for buy 3 get $1.00 off they should give out coupons for get 3 boxes of Oreo cookies for free.  

Wyndham is giving you a certificate for unused unwanted inventory.  If it isn't something you can use than don't use it.  If you had a choice of rewards and took the RCI cert, next time take the prepaid Visa even if it is only $25 or $50 if you don't want to stay in a 3rd tier Orlando resort during less popular times of the year.  Some people find those resorts very nice and like to travel during the off season.


----------



## elleny76 (May 17, 2017)

Yes, We had a problem with our stay and the management apologizes and gave us the voucher. We understood and even though our suitcases and shoes got damage  we were cool about it since we didn't want to damage our vacation. I should have asked for my points back. Besides Wyndham takes 3 or 4 days if anything to respond.

No redemption fee or any fee or presentation. Only to be used within Wyndham resorts.


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 17, 2017)

elleny76 said:


> No redemption fee or any fee or presentation. Only to be used within Wyndham resorts.



I got one of those.  The voucher said that you had to book within 60 days for something available 2BR or under (it noted that it may need to be smaller if in a city), so I planned for an off-season visit somewhere that I thought may have availability at that time and had a few different options in mind since I figured there was no chance of getting anything highly desired or during summer or holiday.  We had a 2 BR in National Harbor during Veteran's Day weekend last year.

How long do you have to use it? Where are you located?  Perhaps I, or someone else here, might have some good ideas for you to help you enjoy it.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 17, 2017)

I have fixed weeks that online access lets me pay the bill and reminds me the date of my confirmed stay which may be Saturday check in with week x.  Since sometimes all resorts don't use a standard check in calendar and Friday of week X might not be the day before Saturday of week X (because the year started on a Saturday) that info is helpful and I would miss it.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (May 22, 2017)

My nephew and his wife are ministers. They have 4 little ones and don't own a house or have any steady income. A week ago they left the family they were staying with and flew to Orlando from Oregon to be with his Dad who needed to be moved into hospice care. They plan to be in Orlando for at least a month. First week they have use of a donated week at Reunion. Of course he's happy to attend a 'presentation'. They promise him a coupon for a free week in the resort if he attends. His father died this week and he's heavy into mourning, but he goes to the presentation. Wyndham wants to help him out so they give him coupons for 2 weeks in a timeshare and they leave this meeting so happy for a partial solution to their housing problem... God is good. Okay, they call the number to get their free unit (the week before Memorial Day no less), and wonder what they have to do to get availability. I get a call from my sister to find out a magic number for them to call to find a cancellation. I tell them all I know is to keep calling the number on the coupon. Maybe something beyond understanding will happen.

It really miffs me that Wyndham sales built up their hopes like that and they don't even qualify for one of those meetings. They gave them 2 weeks worth of useless vouchers. I don't think they can even use them later on when they go back to Oregon. Wyndham isn't in Oregon.


----------

